# Desert island discs



## bmd (Oct 10, 2014)

There are loads of threads about people on Did but not one dedicated to it, so here it is. Feel free to pogo. 

What I wonder about this program is do they only ask people who listen to classical music? Today's participant is Sally Wainwright, screenwriter of Happy Valley. She sounds pretty down to earth but has never heard of Spandau Ballet. 

For instance, she has chosen The Bells of St Trinians, the theme from the 1950s film. Is it a requirement of the program? 

I do like this programme, I just wish it allowed people to choose more types of music.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2014)

bmd said:


> I just wish it allowed people to choose more types of music.


People choose whatever they like.  I think the only constraints are decency and the perception of participants that they want their choices to reflect well on their taste and intellectual gravitas.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

No there's loads with stuff other than classical if you go through the archives.  Kathy Burke for example had Missy Elliot's 'Get your freak on' as well as the Specials, the Smiths, Madonna and others.  Tom Jones had a load of gospel and rock and roll stuff.  I actually have a few  faves that I keep on my iphone for night time listening.  Tom Jones, Johnny Vegas, Kathy Burke, Alison Moyet and Chris Packham are all worth a listen off the top of my head


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2014)

A great programme, well worthy of it's own thread.

On DiD website I believe you can search not only guests but also particular tracks tat have been selected. Not particularly an issue, but be warned, on the old catch up, you will only hear 20 second snippets of chosen tracks due to copyright issues. 
I often download past shows for listening to at work or in the car. Two particularly interesting guests I caught up with, and neithe particularly likeable was Morrisey and Ian Dury. Morrisey was interesting for the way he flirted with Kirsty and Ian, because although not a particularly nice person and sadly missed, was that he came accross as a real charmer. One guest/castaway who literally left me breathless was Professor Hugh Montgomery. I have listened to his appearance several times. What a lfe he has led, WOW!
As for what people choose, the cynic in me dislikes the people, especially policitians, who tailor their selections to broaden thier appeal as opposed to picking what they really like.


----------



## belboid (Oct 10, 2014)

The Fall have been chosen three times, none of which me The Classical. No one has ever chosen any Julian Cope tho, the fools.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2014)

Some guests clearly don't like music that much so choose fairly random things. Other people (like the aforementioned Chris Packham) are passionate about it. I also love finding out about people who are ace and who I've never heard of (colacubes - do you remember Eve Stewart when we were in the car last summer?)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Some guests clearly don't like music that much so choose fairly random things. Other people (like the aforementioned Chris Packham) are passionate about it. I also love finding out about people who are ace and who I've never heard of (colacubes - do you remember Eve Stewart when we were in the car last summer?)



Oooh no.  I'd completely forgotten.  Will have to give that another listen cos she was ace


----------



## Betsy (Oct 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> *No there's loads with stuff other than classical if you go through the archives. * Kathy Burke for example had Missy Elliot's 'Get your freak on' as well as the Specials, the Smiths, Madonna and others.  Tom Jones had a load of gospel and rock and roll stuff.  I actually have a few  faves that I keep on my iphone for night time listening.  Tom Jones, Johnny Vegas, Kathy Burke, Alison Moyet and Chris Packham are all worth a listen off the top of my head


 Absolutely!
Kathy Burke's stint on DID was very popular.

I very often listen to one of the archived programmes


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Some guests clearly don't like music that much so choose fairly random things.



Some have a very narrow taste: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf chose seven of her own recordings.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 10, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Some have a very narrow taste: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf chose seven of her own recordings.



*Top 5 narcissists on Desert Island Discs*

1. Elisabeth Schwartzkopf is remembered by a handful of opera enthusiasts for her career as a soprano, but whatever singing ability she may have had is almost entirely eclipsed by her appearance in 1958 on_ Desert Island Discs_, a BBC radio programme that requires interviewees to choose eight songs that would be their sole entertainment on a desert island. Seven of her choices featured her own voice, and the eighth was the instrumental prelude to an opera recording in which she was the star.

2. Norman Wisdom chose five of his own songs, including the appropriately titled _Narcissus_.

3. Rolf Harris*, cartoonist, artist, pop singer and a national treasure who recently admitted that he’d never read any Shakespeare, has appeared on _Desert Island Discs_ twice, so he cannot claim not to understand the concept. Nevertheless, for his second outing, in 1999,  he chose three songs of his own.

4. Only two people have ever chosen Gary Glitter records to take with them, and one of them was Gary himself. Paul Gadd, to call him by his real name, was interviewed in 1981, 15 years before he was convicted of abusing two underage girls.

5. And finally, Engelbert Humperdinck, the ham-faced cheese-peddler who, if placed under a metaphor grill, would be a crooning croque monsieur. He only chose one of his own records, but earns his place with his spectacular choice of book to take with him to the island: his own autobiography.

http://pouletnoir.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/top-5-narcissists-on-desert-island-discs/

* I think this must have been written before Rolf's court appearance.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 10, 2014)

They had an old woman on once and she and her husband had been part of the more hedonistic elements of the Bloomsbury Set or somesuch.

At the end, Sue Lawley asked 'What is the one thing you would take with you when you die?' and the guest answered 'Oh cannabis, definitely!'.

Cue little bits of spluttering in the studio....


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2014)

Clear link there between narcissist and sex abusers/paedophiles.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

I want to do a desert island discs type thing with my year 8 class but I need an episode to play them. Is there anyone who they would think is cool who has done one?


----------



## Betsy (Oct 10, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I want to do a desert island discs type thing with my year 8 class but I need an episode to play them. Is there anyone who they would think is cool who has done one?


 I have always thought that Charlie Watts is cool ..he's on there. 
As always though it's a matter of personal tastes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 10, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I want to do a desert island discs type thing with my year 8 class but I need an episode to play them. Is there anyone who they would think is cool who has done one?



Steve McQueen did one recently. And Lily Allen a few months back. Don't know that year 8s would find them particularly cool though.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I want to do a desert island discs type thing with my year 8 class but I need an episode to play them. Is there anyone who they would think is cool who has done one?



Yeah, Lily Allen or Ant & Dec have both been done in the last year or so.  Ant & Dec are the only people to ever appear on DID as a pair apparently


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe Lily Allen but none of them seem particularly cool to a 12 year old. I was hoping Benjamin Zephania had done one but had already searched for him.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 10, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Hmmm, maybe Lily Allen but none of them seem particularly cool to a 12 year old. I was hoping* Benjamin Zephania *had done one but had already searched for him.


He has done one.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/castaway/4f6fcc72


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

Betsy said:


> He has done one.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/castaway/4f6fcc72



Bull's eye, thanks.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2014)

Cool dudes: John Cooper Clarke was on recently?

Another I remember fondly was the mad Liz Smith, mad as a amd march hare, bless er.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Cool dudes: John Cooper Clarke



Cool, but not to a 12 year old.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll settle for Benjamin because they'll know him and think he's a bit cool but it's a pity there isn't someone who's a bit more mainstream culture that they'd know. It's for my bottom set Year8s and then they're going to create their own Desert Island Discs to present to the class. Even with Benjamin, I'll only be able to play them a bit as they won't like a lot of his songs


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2014)

I know the prof i mention above is not mainstream, he is very inspiring, amazing actually. Could be good for a young audience.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2014)

Betsy said:


> 3. Rolf Harris*,... who recently admitted that he’d never read any Shakespeare


Jesus. He's really gone down in my estimation.





Since when is that something you have to admit to? It might as well be written in a foreign language.


----------



## bmd (Oct 10, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I'll settle for Benjamin because they'll know him and think he's a bit cool but it's a pity there isn't someone who's a bit more mainstream culture that they'd know. It's for my bottom set Year8s and then they're going to create their own Desert Island Discs to present to the class. Even with Benjamin, I'll only be able to play them a bit as they won't like a lot of his songs



I love the sound of this.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I know the prof i mention above is not mainstream, he is very inspiring, amazing actually. Could be good for a young audience.



This is a class that I have been given of extremely low ability children with lots of SEN such as ADHD and global developmental delays; I think as cool as possible would be most inspiring to them.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2014)

Malorie Blackman? Jacqueline Wilson? Guy Garvey? I wondered if Goldie had been on but I don't think so


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Kathy Burke for example had Missy Elliot's 'Get your freak on'



My estimation of Kathy Burke has just sky-rocketed. _Get Ur Freak On_ would certainly be on my list.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 10, 2014)

Was it Lily who picked a rap track that they could only play about 20 seconds of in the full broadcast cos it was too rudey? Chris Packham is still my very favourite one and Alison Moyet second. I'm glad to see the same applies to a few others here.  Regardless of the tunes I love the potted history aspect like Murray Walker as an ad man.

ETA Inheritance Tracks offers a similar flavour. And there's another radio prog that offers a similar format which escapes me.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 10, 2014)

Russell Brand and Johnny Vegas both did good ones, wouldn't know if year 8s would like them, but at least they might have heard of them.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Russell Brand and Johnny Vegas both did good ones, wouldn't know if year 8s would like them, but at least they might have heard of them.



I'm not sure I'd suggest the Johnny Vegas one for year 8s given quite some of it is spent talking about his suspicions re there being child abuse going on when he was at seminary in his early teens


----------



## D'wards (Oct 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm not sure I'd suggest the Johnny Vegas one for year 8s given quite some of it is spent talking about his suspicions re there being child abuse going on when he was at seminary in his early teens


Ah yes, point taken.
And then there's the sex and drug addiction for Brand.
So, that only leaves Ant and Dec then I suppose


----------



## scifisam (Oct 11, 2014)

How about J K Rowling? Not cool, but at least she's definitely someone they'll have heard of.


----------



## strummerville (Oct 13, 2014)

Think it was Peregrine Worsthorne who took as his luxury an unlimited supply of LSD.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone hear Roy Strong this morning. 80, and soynded full of life. Entertaining and inspirational from what little i managed to catch


----------



## bmd (Oct 17, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Anyone hear Roy Strong this morning. 80, and soynded full of life. Entertaining and inspirational from what little i managed to catch



Yeah I did. It was one of those where I kept expecting him to start being interesting but he never quite managed it.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 17, 2014)

They had that Mrs Oswald Moseley on there once.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 20, 2014)

*BBC’s Kirsty Young: ‘Tom Jones must be a killer in the sack’*

_
Desert Island Discs host says singer is one of her favourite castaways – and she regrets not having Joan Rivers on show

Desert Island Discs presenter Kirsty Young has revealed she would take a Tom Jones song with her to a desert island because he “pulsated sexuality” and was one of her favourite castaways. Young gave a frank assessment of the 74 year-old Welsh singer’s appeal: “I can only imagine he is a killer in the sack.”_

http://www.theguardian.com/media/20...oung-tome-jones-sexuality-desert-island-discs


----------



## Betsy (Oct 26, 2014)

A very enjoyable (for me) edition of the programme this morning with a delightful guest (Roger Graef)

He chose the wondrous Pearl Fisher's Duet by Jussi Björling & Robert Merrill as one of his choices to take with him on his desert island.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2014)

He was great wasn't he? I want to listen to it properly again (was a bit busy so it was snatched bits and pieces)


----------



## Betsy (Feb 9, 2015)

I very much enjoyed yesterday's edition of the programme..a delightful guest and some lovely music.

Kirsty said something about a 'legendary' Rosemary Verey.
Not legendary to me I'm afraid..I've never heard of her.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2015)

Enjoying listening to Rebecca Adlington at the mo, though not sure about her taste in music.
Also really enjoyed Lisa Jardine last week, one of the great DiD's?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2015)

Professor Sue Black was really interesting and inspiring BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Professor Sue Black
Her road to forensic anthrapology was fueled as a teenager working in a butchers and she just took it from there.
Brliiant woman


----------



## A380 (Oct 25, 2015)

For a really interesting  and exciting life for the year eights you couldn't do more than the 3000th episode with Eric 'Winkle' Brown. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04nvgq1

_"The Fleet Air Arm's most decorated pilot, his life reads like a handbook in beating the odds.

Landing on a flight deck is acknowledged as one of the most difficult things a pilot can do. Eric Brown has held the world record for the most flight deck landings - 2,407 - for over 65 years. He was one of only two men on his ship, HMS Audacity, to survive a German U-boat bombing.

In a long and remarkable life he has witnessed first-hand momentous events in world history, from the Berlin Olympics in 1936 to the liberation of the Belsen concentration camp."

_


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone cath Keef on Sunday? I am sure that he has had a very interesting and full life, but the two minutes I caught was
unlistenable


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 13, 2015)

Kylie today.  More human that I expected.  Quite emotional


----------



## Mogden (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah I was expecting a bit more drama but she was much more humble than I thought she'd be.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 13, 2015)

Friend of mine has had dealings with Kylie says she is a really nice woman.Don't know myself don't move in those circles (same guy says older American female singer who lives here is a complete cunt)


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 13, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Kylie today.  More human that I expected.  Quite emotional



Open and sounded very genuine.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2015)

Always thought she was ok, so must catch it soon.
Kylie Minogue moved to tears on Desert Island Discs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm surprised anyone imagined Kylie _wasn't_ a sweetie  

I enjoyed the tunes of that surgeon chap Atal Guwande last week


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2015)

Kylie has always come across as a nice person in interviews. She's just not very interesting.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 15, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Always thought she was ok, so must catch it soon.
> Kylie Minogue moved to tears on Desert Island Discs



Kylie is 47? Christ, I'm old.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 18, 2015)

Enjoying the Kylie one this morning :thumbs :


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a wonderful show. Will give Kylie's a whirl... I imagine she would have good 'girly' taste like Abba, Blondie and stuff like that. i loved Tracy Emins one. And Roger Waters and Dave Gilmours of course...Noel Gallaghers is up on youtube. He is a real joy to listen to when he speaks, always cheers me up!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2015)

Found this recently, though not sure about some of the guests.
Desert Island Discs: 21 great guests
Thinking back, as mad as a fruit cake was Bet Smith Liz Smith, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2015)

Monstrous though she may be, I found the Julie Burchill one among the most compelling. You can't fault her for not being honest about her own failings. Debbie Harry is the godess you always knew her to be. Kathy Burke emerges as the greatest human being ever. The way she shoots down the notion that we all need to be in a relationship to be happy was just brilliant.

I can't listen to the ones with Sue Lawley, she was such a horrible choice for the series. Small minded, judgemental and always poorly researched.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 19, 2015)

Listening to the Kylie one, damn, she is so nice!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 19, 2015)

God i got tears in my eyes listening to her...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> God i got tears in my eyes listening to her...


Me too - which was a bit inconvenient because I was trying to sew


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 20, 2015)

Reno said:


> Monstrous though she may be, I found the Julie Burchill one among the most compelling. You can't fault her for not being honest about her own failings. Debbie Harry is the godess you always knew her to be. Kathy Burke emerges as the greatest human being ever. The way she shoots down the notion that we all need to be in a relationship to be happy was just brilliant.
> 
> I can't listen to the ones with Sue Lawley, she was such a horrible choice for the series. Small minded, judgemental and always poorly researched.



Some of the Sue Lawley ones are inadvertantly compelling listening - Paul Whitehouse  winds her up, picking the Pistols "God Save the Queen" ("you enjoyed that didn't you Sue?") and leaving her tutting in incomprehension when he talks proudly of ditching his degree course to become a plasterer. 
Lynton Kwesi Johnson is more confrontational - refusing to row back on his opinion of the Brixton riots as an uprising and his contempt for the police - and it quite clear he feels the same about her. 

Kirsty Young is infinitely better.


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2015)

I listened to most Desert Island Discs episodes with Sue Lawley when they were on air, I just never fancy listening to them again as I get so irritated with her. 

Kirsty Young is a great, perfect for the format.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2015)

I've just listened to Kylie, and understand they broke rules for her by letting someone else make a secret selection for her. Goodness, I had forgotton that sweet little Kylie did sex! Admittedly is was probable that she was corrupted by her now dead boyfriend.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2015)

One thing clear from listening to Kylie's - somethings happened and she's head over heels.

She sounded very happy


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2015)

She did sound happy, even talking about children!


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2015)

Why shouldn't she be happy ? Kylie is a multi-millionaire with a string of supermodel boyfriends who has a made a little talent go a very long way because she met the right people at exactly the right time. She has been so lucky.....lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## elmpp (Dec 21, 2015)

Reno said:


> Why shouldn't she be happy ? Kylie is a multi-millionaire with a string of supermodel boyfriends who has a made a little talent go a very long way because she met the right people at exactly the right time. She has been so lucky.....lucky, lucky, lucky.


Lame


----------



## alan_ (Dec 21, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Lame


The truth is sometimes lame


----------



## little_legs (Dec 21, 2015)

That Kylie episode was vomit inducing. She should just shut up and stick to singing spinning around. 

I don't know much about Sue Lawley, but my hero Umberto Eco gave her a good lesson when he came on. 

Not a big fan of DID in general. I resent the fact that when you take a look at the people they have interviewed over the years, ethnic minorities make maybe 1%. Fuck Radio 4.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Goodness, I had forgotton that sweet little Kylie did sex! Admittedly is was probable that she was corrupted by her now dead boyfriend.


jesus.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2015)

Shocking at the time! Sparkly gold horpants and the like, what a change.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2015)

I was commenting on how creepy you sounded, not her hot pants.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry Kylie has never been as is never likely to be my type and never likely to be.


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2015)

That just makes the gropey old man comments weirder tbh.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2015)

little_legs said:


> Not a big fan of DID in general. I resent the fact that when you take a look at the people they have interviewed over the years, ethnic minorities make maybe 1%. Fuck Radio 4.


Not true for at least the last decade and how racially diverse can a British programme be over its entire run when it's been going since the early 40s ?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## little_legs (Dec 25, 2015)

Reno said:


> Not true for at least the last decade and how racially diverse can a British programme be over its entire run when it's been going since the early 40s ?



I suppose you are right, and as for DID, a quick look at Wiki shows they've interviewed 457 people over the last decade, 49 of those are non-white, so that's 12%.

Still, there is something repulsive about DID, for me anyway. It stands for celebrating the old values, boredom, and the establishment. Do you know what else I found extraordinary looking at the list of interviewees from the last decade is how many of them have become lords and baronesses. So, no, I am afraid, fuck Radio 4.


----------



## xenon (Dec 25, 2015)

I just find it unbelievably tedious.


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2015)

little_legs said:


> I suppose you are right, and as for DID, a quick look at Wiki shows they've interviewed 457 people over the last decade, 49 of those are non-white, so that's 12%.
> 
> Still, there is something repulsive about DID, for me anyway. It stands for celebrating the old values, boredom, and the establishment. Do you know what else I found extraordinary looking at the list of interviewees from the last decade is how many of them have become lords and baronesses. So, no, I am afraid, fuck Radio 4.



It's celebrating "boredom" ? You may find DID boring, otherwise that's a nonsensical thing to say. What entertainment programme sets out to celebrate boredom?. As its a biographical format it obviously doesn't make sense to have young people on. It doesn't celebrate "old values" (more nonsense, what does that even mean with the range of guess they have on ?) it interviews older people because they have actually lived a life they can talk about. It goes without saying that most famous people of a certain age will be part of some sort of establishment, even if they are Jarvis Cocker or Deborah Harry. In which chat show on mainstream media aren't the guests part of some sort of establishment unless they are the latest Big Brother or X-Factor contestants ?

If you hate R4 so much, don't listen to it, problem solved. It mixes entertainment with education in a way I don't know of in terms of radio stations from other countries (and I've lived in a few other countries) and at 52 I still enjoy learning new stuff. I certainly prefer it to the utterly vile British tabloid culture, which has far more influence on the shitty state our politics and society are in than the Urban demonised R4 ever had.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 25, 2015)

Reno said:


> It's celebrating "boredom" ? You may find DID boring, otherwise that's a nonsensical thing to say. What entertainment programme sets out to celebrate boredom?. As its a biographical format it obviously doesn't make sense to have young people on. It doesn't celebrate "old values" (more nonsense, what does that even mean with the range of guess they have on ?) it interviews older people because they have actually lived a life they can talk about. It goes without saying that most famous people of a certain age will be part of some sort of establishment, even if they are Jarvis Cocker or Deborah Harry. In which chat show on mainstream media aren't the guests part of some sort of establishment unless they are the latest Big Brother or X-Factor contestants ?
> 
> If you hate R4 so much, don't listen to it, problem solved. It mixes entertainment with education in a way I don't know of in terms of radio stations from other countries (and I've lived in a few other countries) and at 52 I still enjoy learning new stuff. I certainly prefer it to the utterly vile British tabloid culture, which has far more influence on the shitty state our politics and society are in than the Urban demonised R4 ever had.



Yes, I find DID boring, and therefore it promotes boredom. By the old values and the establishment I meant the kind of folk I don't resonate with and have nothing in common with. If that's nonsense to you, that's all right with me.

I don't disagree that if you are a celebrity of some sort, then you are considered part of the establishment, but it doesn't make you worthy of listening to, _even if you are Jarvis Cocker or Deborah Harry_, who, by the way, I would only listen to if someone paid me good money. This isn't to say that every single person they've had is a twat, I didn't mind Edmund de Waal, Michael Mansfield and Steve McQueen, but the majority of people they've had are twats. The age or the background of the person being interviewed are insignificant if you are able to connect with them. For me it's about being able to relate to what they bring to the table in terms of their work/output, and the less they say the better.

I don't hate R4's content in its entirety, the _Film Programme_, _Natural Histories_, some of _IoT_ and the _Listening Project_ are certainly worth listening to and, like you, I enjoy learning/picking up on new stuff. But relatability of the content is an issue, they could definitely work on it. I don't really go for the argument R4 is better than tabloids, because, despite their apparent popularity, tabloids is a British phenomenon that I've put into the box labelled _things I am not meant to get. _


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2016)

Bill Gates today


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2016)

Heard that the other day, very dull.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 5, 2016)

now. when i was listening to one the other day, i thought fuck me, they really are scraping the barrel these days. it was Sir Anthony Seldon, who for those who don't know (and believe me i didn't until it was fully explained) used to be the master at wellington college (uber posh boys school), is now the vice chancellor at buckingham university (what? ) and has edited (yes, edited) a bunch of dull sounding political biogs. yawnarama, right? they tried to make out he was some kind of anti-establishment rebel because he flunked his A-levels first time round. naturally he soon found his mojo and ended up doing PPE at oxford.

anyway, i'd like to say he was interesting, but i'm not sure he was. i listened to the whole thing, because i liked his voice. i couldn't tell you what he said. i enjoyed one of his song choices, which i now can't recall the name of. but that's the thing about desert island discs, maybe it's the format, maybe it's kirsty young, it's kind of soothing, but fleeting. most of them don't stay with you, but that's ok and the ones that do, well it tends to be snippets doesn't it. it's background noise for me, and i never tune in intentionally. perhaps that's why i'm never disappointed...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh I agree dolly's gal - I listen whoever it is, and it washes over but I always enjoy it. Probably because Kirsty sounds so lovely. That voice 

Spend a portion of it being WHO WHAT OMG WHO CARES but that just adds to it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2016)

See, Gates just said he knew all his employees license plate numbers so knew whether they were at work. That's chilling. But this is the lightest of light entertainment.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 5, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Spend a portion of it being WHO WHAT OMG WHO CARES but that just adds to it



eggggsacly!


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2016)

The bit about meeting Bono and the inevitable U2 song that followed was the most chilling bit IMO.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2016)

It was interesting that the richest man in the world, who, despite giving up paid work still earns more per minute than me in a lifetime, agreed to give up time to appear. And, it was someone who did not need the publicity, had nothing to promote etc.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

And nothing to say...


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> The Fall have been chosen three times, none of which me The Classical. No one has ever chosen any Julian Cope tho, the fools.


If I get on I'll choose "World Shut Your Mouth". It's been a bit of a perosnal anthem for me


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Lemm Sissay was the best I've heard in ages. I liked him and enjoyed his record choices


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It was interesting that the richest man in the world, who, despite giving up paid work still earns more per minute than me in a lifetime, agreed to give up time to appear. And, it was someone who did not need the publicity, had nothing to promote etc.


He did not sound as though he was in the same room, I did think while I was listening. Maybe he phoned it in>?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2016)

Wherever he was, he still have up some time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Wherever he was, he still have up some time.


Oh, I wasn't disputing that. Just a comment on the sound quality.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2016)

Fair comment


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Lemm Sissay was the best I've heard in ages. I liked him and enjoyed his record choices


ooh, I'll have to look that one out


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> ooh, I'll have to look that one out


Around last July I think


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

October 16th, it appears


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> October 16th, it appears


Last year obviously flew by


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2016)

I heard lemm sissay! He was great. Dont remember the music, but the interview was compelling listening.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> I heard lemm sissay! He was great. Dont remember the music, but the interview was compelling listening.


Yes, it was mainly him that did it for me but there was a track I'd never heard before that I loved. (I need to look up the note that I stopped the car to write)  and some other good tracks too.

eta. My note says Goreki, Sorrowful Songs. I meant to buy it and listen to all of it, now I will


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2016)

That was a great 42 minutes. He was funny, interested, and had thought about what he wanted to say. And Kirsty was on form, clearly genuinely engaged and prodding pointfully.

I think that a writer choosing a pen and paper as their _luxury _is cheating tho


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> eta. My note says Goreki, Sorrowful Songs. I meant to buy it and listen to all of it, now I will



You want to get the Dawn Upshaw version if you can

Gorecki:Symphony No.3: Amazon.co.uk: Music


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> You want to get the Dawn Upshaw version if you can
> 
> Gorecki:Symphony No.3: Amazon.co.uk: Music


I'll check it out, why do you recommend this version?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'll check it out, why do you recommend this version?



Because it's wonderful. 

I've heard a couple of other versions, with actual Polish-speaking sopranos even, but Upshaw's performance is breathtaking, imo. Mind, I've never heard a bad recording. It's a very powerful piece, made more so by reading the liner notes.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Because it's wonderful.
> 
> I've heard a couple of other versions, with actual Polish-speaking sopranos even, but Upshaw's performance is breathtaking, imo. Mind, I've never heard a bad recording. It's a very powerful piece, made more so by reading the liner notes.


Thanks


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> One thing clear from listening to Kylie's - somethings happened and she's head over heels.
> 
> She sounded very happy



I see she has announced her engagement today, bless. I hope she has at last found love and happiness.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2016)

John Timpson; what a good chap, his wife must have been brilliant also. I wonder how many other castaways picked the same records as him? John Timpson, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 14, 2016)

Tom Hanks was on last week. It's good. Tom Hanks, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4


----------



## lefteri (May 14, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Tom Hanks was on last week. It's good. Tom Hanks, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4


He's so hyper!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 14, 2016)

lefteri said:


> He's so hyper!



I think this is the most restrained I've ever heard him (not actually very restrained compared to most people, right enough).


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2016)

Its a fucking awful program.  As is that Saturday morning thing. Which is  unbearably  twee  and comfortably smug.

 It might just be me. I'm finding as I get older, I find   Radio 4 increasingly disagreeable


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2016)

I'm up too early and listening to Farming Today. They are having a brexit/in debate


----------



## lefteri (May 14, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I think this is the most restrained I've ever heard him (not actually very restrained compared to most people, right enough).



the bit about wanting to get laid was the apex and funny, I don't think I've heard another guest talk about that kind of thing and it cut through the pseudo-polite britishness of the format nicely


----------



## little_legs (May 14, 2016)

xenon said:


> Its a fucking awful program.  As is that Saturday morning thing. Which is  unbearably  twee  and comfortably smug.
> 
> It might just be me. I'm finding as I get older, I find   Radio 4 increasingly disagreeable



I love xenon, me. Ringo would be my first husband, then I would marry xenon.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2016)




----------



## D'wards (May 16, 2016)

I found this weeks subject, Inga Beale, pretty irritating really. Had a condescending way of talking


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2016)

She is head of Lloyd's I believe, what would you expect?


----------



## ringo (May 16, 2016)

little_legs said:


> I love xenon, me. Ringo would be my first husband, then I would marry xenon.


----------



## D'wards (May 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> She is head of Lloyd's I believe, what would you expect?


I never like it when they have "Captains of Industry" types on - scientists and rich philanthropists yes (like the sister of that Junkie aristocrat who lived with his wife's dead body for a while - name escapes me), but never these boring tossers. I wonder if That Cunt Green (Phillip) has ever been on? I'm off to check the archives.


----------



## colacubes (May 16, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I never like it when they have "Captains of Industry" types on - scientists and rich philanthropists yes (like the sister of that Junkie aristocrat who lived with his wife's dead body for a while - name escapes me), but never these boring tossers. I wonder if That Cunt Green (Phillip) has ever been on? I'm off to check the archives.



I normally agree but the John Timpson one from s couple of weeks ago is worth a listen. Came across as a very interesting and caring bloke.


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2016)

John Timpson is not exactly a captain of industry although building up a large key cutting and shoe repair business. He has done a lot of good what with the hundreds of kids he and his mrs have fostered and then he makes sure he employes a percentage of ex cons.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> John Timpson is not exactly a captain of industry although building up a large key cutting and shoe repair business. He has done a lot of good what with the hundreds of kids he and his mrs have fostered and then he makes sure he employes a percentage of ex cons.


 Yeah - we was unusual in that respect that he genuinely wanted to make a difference, and put his money where his mouth was rather than these charidee-lovin rich types who only seem to want to chisel money for their own charity from the general population.
I liked the way Timpson said he won't make too many petty rules as they will break them, but had two fundamental ones, both of which escape me now.


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2016)

possibly politeness and wear uniform?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 18, 2016)

Timpsons are ace. Twice they carried out minor repairs to a 30 year old pair of shoes and both times they refused to charge me.


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2016)

You never know, that might be an ex can that did that for you


----------



## krtek a houby (May 18, 2016)

hash tag said:


> You never know, that might be an ex can that did that for you



Whoever they were, they have my gratitude.


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2016)

hash tag said:


> possibly politeness and wear uniform?


Just googled;

1) Look the part

2) Put the money in the till

John Timpson: Flexible working boosted my business


----------



## Reno (May 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I never like it when they have "Captains of Industry" types on - scientists and rich philanthropists yes (like the sister of that Junkie aristocrat who lived with his wife's dead body for a while - name escapes me), but never these boring tossers. I wonder if That Cunt Green (Phillip) has ever been on? I'm off to check the archives.



..and they nearly always have really shit taste in music !


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

Her blank faced, rehearsed lines about being a role model made me want to vomit.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2016)

Did anyone catch Mathew Barzun last week? Matthew Barzun, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4
It was interesting to hear a diplomat, who is still in post, close to the Obama and who sounded really human.
He talks of the time he and Obama sat down together and listened to a Prince album. He said he regulalry goes out to schools and always invites questions from the kids. I liked him. interesting listen.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2016)

He used to go to ATP events too, got screwed over with Jabberwocky


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2016)

I have far too much time on my hands lately and have been listening to lots of old DiD's.
You hear politicians trying to be cool and populist, you get people who select records that are special to them or that they like and so on. Yesterday, I listened to Lord Prof. Robert Winston who selected records linked to human reproduction (was quite contreversial as well) then I listened to Wainwright. I don't like music,is doesn't inspire me, it plays no par of my life, I like silence. I've never heard anyone so dour before!


----------



## Reno (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't know who Dr Robert Langer is but it never ceases to amaze me what utterly horrible taste in music some people have.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2016)

I have just started listening to him. Don't think much of his taste in music either but like the eclectic nature of his choices.

Who is he..."he is the most cited engineer in history, A pioneer of many new technologies including controlled release drug delivery systems and nanotechnology, Langer is also regarded as the founder of tissue engineering in regenerative medicine where synthetic structures are used to provide the scaffolding on which new skin, muscle, bone and potentially entire organs can be grown."

He is the type of person who, in the bigger scheme of things makes me feel small and insignificant when you look at his achivements and work. He has changed medicine and will no doubt continue to change it. One of the worlds true greats.


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2016)

Springsteen was good this morning. Nothing amazing, a track selection that even he said was fairly obvious, but you could see exactly why he's seen as a stand up, blue collar guy. Because that's what he is.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2016)

belboid said:


> Springsteen was good this morning. Nothing amazing, a track selection that even he said was fairly obvious, but you could see exactly why he's seen as a stand up, blue collar guy. Because that's what he is.


Might have to catch it on Friday morning.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2016)

It is of course on the iplayer at anytime


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> Springsteen was good this morning. Nothing amazing, a track selection that even he said was fairly obvious, but you could see exactly why he's seen as a stand up, blue collar guy. Because that's what he is.


I heard some of it. As usual I thought he seemed like a good guy. 

Still can't get on with his own music, though. Tried again recently after a friend told me I _should_ like him given my other tastes. But still don't.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Still can't get on with his own music, though. Tried again recently after a friend told me I _should_ like him given my other tastes. But still don't.



Try his first album, Greetings from Asbury Park - it is fantastic.

I thought he was great on DID, but i am a long term fan. He's got a lovely chuckle.

I didn't know he was a medicated depressive, but i've asked Father Christmas for his autobiography so i'll soon know a lot more about him


----------



## hash tag (Jan 9, 2017)

Desert Island Discs, the highs and lows Desert Island Discs: 75 defining moments from 75 years of castaways


----------



## D'wards (Jan 29, 2017)

This weeks one was good, David Beckham.

Has a real self-effacing charm, and I think is well on his way to "National Treasure" status.

Chose some pretty good tracks too


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2017)

I failed to recognise a picture of him the other day and he's never really entered my world, except when everyone briefly wanted to string him up ... but yeah, I did find myself warming to him. I missed what he chose to take with him though.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 29, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I failed to recognise a picture of him the other day and he's never really entered my world, except when everyone briefly wanted to string him up ... but yeah, I did find myself warming to him. I missed what he chose to take with him though.


Cookbook and his England Caps


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Cookbook and his England Caps



Cheers... I didn't know caps were a physical thing


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 30, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Cheers... I didn't know caps were a physical thing


Me neither - they're velvet apparently.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2017)

Was today's the most moving? What a good bloke. I was in tears and want to give him a cuddle and share a pint with him

Rugby ref Nigel Owens asked to be chemically castrated - BBC News

BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Nigel Owens


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Has a real self-effacing charm, and I think is well on his way to "National Treasure" status.


He is all heart.
David Beckham regrets sending leaked emails 'in the heat of the moment'


----------



## D'wards (Feb 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> He is all heart.
> David Beckham regrets sending leaked emails 'in the heat of the moment'


I dunno - it has been suggested that the emails were "sexed up" by some utter scumhead of a journalist who wanted the story. Really the lowest form of gutter journalism

Pretty fucking low to hack and publish someone's private emails anyway - if 99% of people had their private thoughts revealed we'd all be fucked.


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

D'wards said:


> if 99% of people had their private thoughts


The Beckhams don't do private.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Was today's the most moving? What a good bloke. I was in tears and want to give him a cuddle and share a pint with him
> 
> Rugby ref Nigel Owens asked to be chemically castrated - BBC News
> 
> BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Nigel Owens



I heard bits of it, thought he had a lovely voice 

Never tried Welsh Tea mind, will have to look out for that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 24, 2017)

This week, Sir Anthony Beevor picks not one but two Blondie tracks

BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Sir Antony Beevor


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2017)

I would have thought he was a bit old for doing the Debbie Harry thing, but hey, many did.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I would have thought he was a bit old for doing the Debbie Harry thing, but hey, many did.



Turns out he's a year younger than Debbie!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow! Jimmy Carr is a bit of a surprise! Half way through and utterly confused and delighted by him.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2017)

A rock God  BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Rick Wakeman

"He's very tall you know".


----------



## Mogden (Jun 12, 2017)

Ed Sheeran was interesting. The more I learn about him, the more I like the chap. I might put Rick Wakeman on later.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2017)

Sadly I only heard bits of yesterdays edition, but it sounded great and I will be going back to listen in full.
Sue Perkins BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Sue Perkins


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 16, 2017)

John McEnroe just picked God Save the Queen. Fuck yeah.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 16, 2017)

James Cameron (jurno not the film/water nut) chose a language lesson:

James Cameron, Desert Island Discs - BBC Radio 4


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 4, 2017)

This week's was Sheryl Sandberg, COO of Facebook.

BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Sheryl Sandberg

I found this very moving in parts, she's clearly still grieving for her husband.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2017)

I thought it verged on exploitation, she was obviously very traumatised.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)

She made me feel awkward, all that crying and coming across as very needy.
I don't think she was ready to do this...poor woman is still heavily mourning her husband


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 7, 2018)

Charlie Brooker. Started so well with,



(what a brilliant video btw)

and descended into crap like this,



(first track but really, don't listen to any of it).

Disappointing.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 7, 2018)

I have always thought he was a complete arse ... a POV which still definitely stands after listening to that. 

Highlight was the gameboy music. Everything else about him is dull.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> and descended into crap like this,



probably having a joke with that no?


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> probably having a joke with that no?



You'd hope so wouldn't you? But...

...besides Tomorrow never knows he played unremitting crap (unless you like the gameboy Robocop music as apparently wiskey does). 

He was dull.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 7, 2018)

Did like being reminded of this  - Weird - >


----------



## hash tag (Jan 7, 2018)

But hey, Angela Hartnet next week and might be good.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 7, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> You'd hope so wouldn't you? But...
> 
> ...besides Tomorrow never knows he played unremitting crap (unless you like the gameboy Robocop music as apparently wiskey does).
> 
> He was dull.



No, I said it was about the only interesting piece he chose


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh no (poor kirsty) she has been replaced by Lauren Lavern  Kirsty Young Desert Island Discs break

Looking forward to hearing Henry Marsh; what an amazing guy. We have several of his books. Thank goodness it's Kirsty speaking with him


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Oh no (poor kirsty) she has been replaced by Lauren Lavern  Kirsty Young Desert Island Discs


Oh no. That is bad news


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2018)

On the upside, she can’t be worse than Sue Lawley.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2019)

I still try and listen whenever I can. Posting Trevor Sorbie from Sunday as he sounds quite a decent bloke
especially for his work with cancer patients.
BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Trevor Sorbie, hairdresser
My New Hair


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I still try and listen whenever I can. Posting Trevor Sorbie from Sunday as he sounds quite a decent bloke
> especially for his work with cancer patients.
> BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Trevor Sorbie, hairdresser
> My New Hair



I was totally sold on him being a reasonable person... Right up until he chose every book by Jeremy Clarkson as his luxury .... I went off him after that


----------



## Poot (Mar 5, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Sadly I only heard bits of yesterdays edition, but it sounded great and I will be going back to listen in full.
> Sue Perkins BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Sue Perkins


I just heard this and have decided that I will one day be stranded on a desert island with Sue Perkins. She likes all the best things and she's prone to over-sharing. And giggling. And crying. I think I love her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I was totally sold on him being a reasonable person... Right up until he chose every book by Jeremy Clarkson as his luxury .... I went off him after that


He could just have asked for kindling


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> He could just have asked for kindling


Or loo roll


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2019)

Poot said:


> I just heard this and have decided that I will one day be stranded on a desert island with Sue Perkins. She likes all the best things and she's prone to over-sharing. And giggling. And crying. I think I love her.


Oh I definitely love her


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2019)

Marlon James working his way through my record collection currently on R4. From Ring the Alarm (Tenor Saw) through Jane’s Addiction, Neneh Cherry, Prince, to Nirvana.

Good stuff.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoyed Nitin Sawhney's choices this week


----------



## xenon (Jun 21, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Marlon James working his way through my record collection currently on R4. From Ring the Alarm (Tenor Saw) through Jane’s Addiction, Neneh Cherry, Prince, to Nirvana.
> 
> Good stuff.



Still hate DID but am reading A Brief History of 7 Killings after hearing MJ on a podcast.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed Nitin Sawhney's choices this week


Me too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 22, 2019)

Me three. It's a musst musst.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 22, 2019)

bmd said:


> There are loads of threads about people on Did but not one dedicated to it, so here it is. Feel free to pogo.
> 
> What I wonder about this program is do they only ask people who listen to classical music? Today's participant is Sally Wainwright, screenwriter of Happy Valley. She sounds pretty down to earth but has never heard of Spandau Ballet.
> 
> ...



Brian Cox (iirc) chose the Stooges.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed Nitin Sawhney's choices this week


He reminded me about Ennio Morricone, been on a spotify odyssey since


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2019)

Emily Eavis Radio 4 - Listen Live - BBC Sounds


----------



## wiskey (Jun 23, 2019)

God she's irritating


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2019)

In my half slumber at work at stupid o'clock this morning, I listened to Sally Davies from the weekend. So she's posh.
But I liked her and she had a great varied choice of records.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 29, 2019)

Last week's was John Cooper Clarke, as entertaining as you'd expect. His luxury item was "A boulder of opium twice the size of my head"


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2019)

I can't help feeling JCC has been on before


----------



## Mogden (Nov 17, 2019)

Okay that Stephen Graham one has made it into my top three. That was something else!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Okay that Stephen Graham one has made it into my top three. That was something else!


I kept thinking it was Craig Charles being interviewed because of the accent and cus I think they have similar faces. Yeah I definately warmed to him.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2019)

By contrast, on 4 extra this morning, I caught the first bit of Clive Stafford Smith with Due Lawley. One of the greats.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 16, 2020)

That Ian Wright feller 😢


----------



## D'wards (Feb 16, 2020)

little_legs said:


> That Ian Wright feller 😢


I'm filling up


----------



## hash tag (Feb 16, 2020)

A very humble down to earth palace player.
"I love Nancy"... How many children with how many different women
 
Not sure why I left palace, I didn't want to leave palace.....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 16, 2020)

little_legs said:


> That Ian Wright feller 😢


I must say I was moved by the very raw emotion.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 16, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A very humble down to earth palace player.
> "I love Nancy"... How many children with how many different women
> 
> Not sure why I left palace, I didn't want to leave palace.....



8 with 4. Did you miss the bit where he said he’d been a complete arse at the height of his playing career. And that he’s reflected and was in therapy to try and be a better person? He’s been married to his current wife for 9 years.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 21, 2020)

little_legs said:


> That Ian Wright feller 😢


Been meaning to listen online, but it's on now. Welling up here, love it when the guest is so honest.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 14, 2020)

Joe Wicks today.  He's a dude. 

He had a rough upbringing and it sounds a cliche, but it made him the man he is today. 

Plus I think his idea for schools to do a 15 minute Exercise session before lessons start is a good one


----------



## Nivag (Jun 14, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Joe Wicks today.  He's a dude.
> 
> He had a rough upbringing and it sounds a cliche, but it made him the man he is today.
> 
> Plus I think his idea for schools to do a 15 minute Exercise session before lessons start is a good one


I like how he's got women to pay him to send photos of them in their underwear.
Genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2020)

I thought Joe Wicks was a character from Eastenders


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Joe Wicks today.  He's a dude.
> 
> He had a rough upbringing and it sounds a cliche, but it made him the man he is today.
> 
> Plus I think his idea for schools to do a 15 minute Exercise session before lessons start is a good one


Earned good money from the S*n newspaper


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2020)

I shall make a point of catching Cat Stevens in a day or two...could be interesting.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 27, 2020)

It was a really good listen, he did somewhat cheekily pick one of his own songs.

I'm really not a fan of Lauren Laverne as a presenter of DOD as I feel LL tends to take over a bit and much preferred Kirsty. I've also not been that enthused on some of the subjects recently. That said, this felt like one of the better ones of the year. As mentioned above Ian Wright's one was excellent - a man who seemed happy to acknowledge past mistakes and strive to be a better person.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with KW over LL.
Just listened to Cat, it was a good listen. I warmed to him more than I thought I would.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2020)

I love Cat Stevens- I thought he seemed like a well good bloke. 
Interesting he referenced the Salmon Rushdie fatwa thing too.
I'm not sure if he really was misquoted or whether he has mellowed with age. 

He claimed he gave up music cos he had said all he wanted to in that medium, but I've heard him previously say that he was taking the extreme taliban style view that is was haram. 
Muslim converts often go a bit over the top, but its good that old Yusef has lived long enough to take a more thoughtful view


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2020)

Didnt Lauren bring up the Rushdie thing?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Didnt Lauren bring up the Rushdie thing?


She did but I'm absolutely certain he would have been pre interviewed and cleared it as a subject beforehand


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2020)

I imagine they probably clear contentious or sensitive subjects with everyone befoehand.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2020)

They certainly never used to.  No one remember the fuss when Sue Lawley was a tad too keen to question just why Gordon Brown was a bachelor?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 4, 2020)

Samantha Morton, actor, on at the moment. Dad was a miner and SWP. Started well with UB40 and The Charlatans.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 4, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Samantha Morton, actor, on at the moment. Dad was a miner and SWP. Started well with UB40 and The Charlatans.


It's great but bloody hard going. Full respect to her.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 11, 2020)

Floella Benjamin one of my childhood heroes!

ETA: that creeping feeling I've heard this before has just been cemented


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2020)

Just listened to this; one of the most romantic/








						BBC Radio 4 Extra - Desert Island Discs Revisited, Small Screen Stars, David Suchet
					

From Mozart to Nat King Cole. Actor David Suchet shares his castaway choices




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2020)

Another sportsman, queue more tears Desert Island Discs - Chris Boardman, cyclist - BBC Sounds

Averil last week was interesting Desert Island Discs - Professor Averil Mansfield, retired surgeon - BBC Sounds


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2020)

I guess Sir Kier is exactly as expected?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I guess Sir Kier is exactly as expected?


Could not bear to listen. 
Is all soft prog rock and nonsense?


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Could not bear to listen.
> Is all soft prog rock and nonsense?



Largely populist shite. His Gordon Brown "I like Coldplay" moment was "my kids like Stormzy so I'm taking this Stormzy track". 

And he had Three Lions. And a football.

Cunt.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 7, 2021)

George McGavin today, this was one of the few Laverne Desert Island Discs I have enjoyed. An interesting guest, who I wasn't aware of before, and not a celebrity which is a big weakness of the LL era, it feels a bit too much Hello magazine. Enjoyed his music selection a lot, hearing Richard Burton's voice is always a pleasure. A fellow stammer sufferer too.









						BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, George McGavin, entomologist and broadcaster
					

George McGavin, entomologist, shares the soundtrack of his life with Lauren Laverne.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 10, 2021)

Sir Simon Wessely was quite interesting, anyone who isn’t a sleb means that Lauren Laverne gets more journalistic and less Hello magazine.

And the repeat of Murray Walker interviewed by Kirsty was brilliant to listen.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 20, 2021)

I listened again to Ant n Dec’s episode today on BBC Sounds, from a few years ago, Kirsty was doing the interview. I don’t watch the light entertainment stuff they do on TV, in fact not seen them on TV since Byker.... Grove!

Perhaps I’m a snob, but I associate the type of tv they present as being a bit thick / brainless when in reality I’m sure their Saturday night stuff is probably great fun for all the family, and I guess I’d sort of tarred them with the same brush.

Anyway, I couldn’t have been further from the truth with my own presumptions. The two of them were  really interesting to listen to, and came across as intelligent, funny and caring people. The friendship they have for each other comes through so well. 

I think perhaps this is one of the episodes which surprised me the most. Often the celeb ones are dull as they are quite guarded but this felt real. Some good music choices too, but also some Coldplay


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I listened again to Ant n Dec’s episode today on BBC Sounds, from a few years ago, Kirsty was doing the interview. I don’t watch the light entertainment stuff they do on TV, in fact not seen them on TV since Byker.... Grove!
> 
> Perhaps I’m a snob, but I associate the type of tv they present as being a bit thick / brainless when in reality I’m sure their Saturday night stuff is probably great fun for all the family, and I guess I’d sort of tarred them with the same brush.
> 
> ...


hah they chose this, jokers


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I listened again to Ant n Dec’s episode today on BBC Sounds, from a few years ago, Kirsty was doing the interview. I don’t watch the light entertainment stuff they do on TV, in fact not seen them on TV since Byker.... Grove!
> 
> Perhaps I’m a snob, but I associate the type of tv they present as being a bit thick / brainless when in reality I’m sure their Saturday night stuff is probably great fun for all the family, and I guess I’d sort of tarred them with the same brush.
> 
> ...


Calling danny la rouge


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Calling danny la rouge


Hi!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2021)

They are really quite interesting


----------



## Elpenor (May 23, 2021)

Alexis Sayle was on today.

At the end he chose his favourite book, which coincidentally is also mine, Sword of Honour by Evelyn Waugh, which Sayle thought was the best novel about life in Britain in the Second World War. I have always thought the passages set during the battle for Crete to be among the finest describing warfare.

Sayle highlighted how we sought out differing viewpoints from his own, and made an interesting appraisal of Waugh, who was its fair to say an incredibly flawed person and a bad drunk, and noted that despite Waugh’s politics being different from his own, there was always a humanity in his writing.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

He ate a banana in front of his children to torture them during rationing - nice fella!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 24, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Alexis Sayle was on today.
> 
> At the end he chose his favourite book, which coincidentally is also mine, Sword of Honour by Evelyn Waugh, which Sayle thought was the best novel about life in Britain in the Second World War. I have always thought the passages set during the battle for Crete to be among the finest describing warfare.
> 
> Sayle highlighted how we sought out differing viewpoints from his own, and made an interesting appraisal of Waugh, who was its fair to say an incredibly flawed person and a bad drunk, and noted that despite Waugh’s politics being different from his own, there was always a humanity in his writing.



I haven't read Swords of Honour but I did love Waugh's other war novel, Put Out More Flags, when I read it a few years back.


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He ate a banana in front of his children to torture them during rationing - nice fella!



Sayle was born in 1952. He'd have been quite remarkable to have children whilst there was still rationing in the UK as it stopped in 1954.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Sayle was born in 1952. He'd have been quite remarkable to have children whilst there was still rationing in the UK as it stopped in 1954.


Evelyn Waugh ate the banana


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2021)

What a nice man. A defence lawyer who couldn't defend people   
BBC News - Prosecutor Nazir Afzal: I couldn't defend a rapist








						Prosecutor Nazir Afzal: I couldn't defend a rapist
					

A top solicitor tells how he quit as a defence lawyer after refusing to represent an alleged rapist.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> What a nice man. A defence lawyer who couldn't defend people
> BBC News - Prosecutor Nazir Afzal: I couldn't defend a rapist
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. He also said he got himself worked up for court by playing loud jungle music on the tube. 

He also chose a lot of female artists. 

He was a good DID.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 23, 2022)

80 years old today.

A little article in the Grauniad which touches on some highlights available in the archives  









						‘It’s a show about love’: Desert Island Discs celebrates 80 years on air
					

As the radio classic marks a major anniversary, it’s the shared human experience revealed by the castaways that keeps us hooked




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2022)

Robert Plant on Sunday BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Robert Plant, singer and songwriter 
😍


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2022)

For those who subscribe by podcast you now need to use the BBC sounds App or else wait 4 weeks for it to come into a podcast reader


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2022)

Alan Cummings there asking for marijuana seeds as his luxury.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Alan Cummings there asking for marijuana seeds as his luxury.


He sounds like such a lovely, brave balanced person. I'm so happy he managed to escape the toxic trappings of his childhood.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> 80 years old today.
> 
> A little article in the Grauniad which touches on some highlights available in the archives
> 
> ...


There's not one but two episodes with frankie howerd


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> There's not one but two episodes with frankie howerd



Titter ye not!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Been meaning to listen online, but it's on now. Welling up here, love it when the guest is so honest.


I haven't listened to his DID, and can't remember what television programme it was, but that clip of Ian Wright meeting his former teacher, Mr Pigden.

Grab a box of Kleenex before clicking play.



😭😭😭😭😭

But how lovely to see them reunited. 😍🙂


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> There's not one but two episodes with frankie howerd


I think Dustin Hoffman's been on twice too, if I'm not mistaken. He was good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I think Dustin Hoffman's been on twice too, if I'm not mistaken. He was good.


Yeh there's been a few, fh not in this unique


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 20, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I haven't listened to his DID, <snip>
> 
> Grab a box of Kleenex before clicking play.


Get another box and get the iPlayer going. Possibly the most moving DID ever.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 20, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Alan Cummings there asking for marijuana seeds as his luxury.


That is an inspired choice item though


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> That is an inspired choice item though


We must be well into double figures for islanders who have made such a request by now





__





						Cannabis Campaign: Tune in for a desert island spliff
					

CANNABIS use may still be outlawed in Britain, but there is another island in a parallel universe - peopled chiefly by British expatriates - where the rules are more relaxed.




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I love the fact that Arthur Scargill asked for the Mona Lisa.   Not a copy, _the_ Mona Lisa.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2022)

this is great
ive never heard bob be himself as much as on this


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 10, 2022)

jon ronsons DID is a great listen.  Funny interesting man with some brilliant anecdotes and great picks

Desert Island Discs - Jon Ronson, writer and broadcaster - BBC Sounds


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 12, 2022)

Frances O'Grady with excellent music choices so far.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 20, 2022)

I enjoyed Rita Tushingham


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Frances O'Grady with excellent music choices so far.


I know Frances O'Grady from my years in the union world, like her a lot, and have massive respect for her, but I found her surprisingly dull on DID


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this is great
> ive never heard bob be himself as much as on this



I bumped in to that Gone Fishing series during lockdown and, despite not being a fan of the "sport", absolutely loved it. I thought Mortimer was giving a lot of himself away in it, and I loved that it only happened because he had become a recluse following heart surgery so his wife, and his mate Paul Whitehouse, came up with the idea of taking him away fishing for a few days. /end derail


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I bumped in to that Gone Fishing series during lockdown and, despite not being a fan of the "sport", absolutely loved it. I thought Mortimer was giving a lot of himself away in it, and I loved that it only happened because he had become a recluse following heart surgery so his wife, and his mate Paul Whitehouse, came up with the idea of taking him away fishing for a few days. /end derail


yes enjoyed it also...i dont know if youve seen The Trip but I think theres a slightly similiar dynamic where they arent  totally being themselves, Whitehouse is upping the grumpiness and Mortimer leans into the sillyness...is partly what makes this DiD with him interesting as it turns out he's very rarely just being himself, even when hes pretending to just be himself , whereas on this DiD I think he really is just being himself


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2022)

This morning was Andrew Ramroop, a tailor.  Desert Island Discs - Andrew Ramroop, tailor - BBC Sounds
This was an absorbing listen, a real rags to riches story. He was interesting and full of compassion and humility. 
I suspect he greatly glossed over some aspects of his life and I would loved to have heard much much more; beautiful.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2022)

Raymond Briggs had a great selection of music BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Raymond Briggs


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up - he has two appearances I note from the BBC sounds app


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh yes, here's the other one. Something for work later tonight. 









						Desert Island Discs - Raymond Briggs - BBC Sounds
					

Roy Plomley's castaway is illustrator Raymond Briggs




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

I really prefer Roy to Sue as an interviewer, but Kirsty is the best for me


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

But Lauren doesn't even get a mention.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2022)

I’ve probably not heard enough Roy to be sure; but him and Lauren are battling for second / third.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2022)

Kirsty is the best by a county mile. I listened to Parkinson interview Maya Angelou from the archive and he was dreadful. No rapport.

Laverne’s interview with Jens Stoltenberg was surprisingly good. Maybe she’s getting better? But he’s a politician so I guess he entirely controlled the conversation. Worth a listen - very interesting man


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2022)

Laverne has coincided with the guests being a bit more dumbed down. I’m not sure how much influence she has on the guest selection but it would be good to see her taking on some more high profile guests like the NATO chap.

Anyway I think she’s probably a better interviewer than the guests have made her seem so far.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 17, 2022)

IMO Kirsty Young was *head and shoulders* above all the other Desert Island Discs presenters/interviewers. I really do miss her ability to engage with the guests.

What I found peculiar when I voiced my opinion, on social media, that Lauren Laverne wasn't as good as Kirsty Young was that I was attacked for being a _misogynist_.

Go figure...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 17, 2022)

In fairness, I think Laverne has improved with time but still not my cup of tea. Is it possible that the more interesting guests are declining to appear? 
Elpenor I caught up with Fred Dibnah last night, thought he might interest you. He was rather Frank about his divorce 🤔 
What a lovely sounding character though.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Jay Blades today; wow. That was one of the best DiD's I have heard in a long time ( that wasn't for the music either).
A thoroughly good guy with a huge story and the emotions. No spoilers, just listen for yourself.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Jay Blades today; wow. That was one of the best DiD's I have heard in a long time ( that wasn't for the music either).
> A thoroughly good guy with a huge story and the emotions. No spoilers, just listen for yourself.


went from zero to national treasure in a year
makes me wonder what would happen if you got other normal people on the tv


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

How many half brothers and sisters! 😮
Did the CSA not catch up with him?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> How many half brothers and sisters! 😮
> Did the CSA not catch up with him?


I don’t think people are held financially responsible for their siblings


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry, I did mean the man that fathered them, obviously.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2022)

The CSA only came into existence in 1991, not sure what the system was before then (inadequate I expect)


----------



## MrSki (Oct 13, 2022)

Some thing to listen to if you have a few spare moments.









						Lost Desert Island Discs: Collector finds more than 90 missing recordings
					

Bing Crosby, Margot Fonteyn and James Stewart are among the interviews to be found and restored.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Some thing to listen to if you have a few spare moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a few in there I'll catch up on. Some of them I would have judged quite recent. Full list here from which you can play or download.








						BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs - A full list of the rescued episodes of Desert Island Discs
					

Over 90 episodes were recently rediscovered in a personal collection.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 14, 2022)

Some old ones have come through on my podcast feed and two of them seem to be on that list


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2022)

A rather good one from Richard E Grant most recently I thought.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> A rather good one from Richard E Grant most recently I thought.


Eeeee, I heard bits of that on the car radio whilst at work. That bit about when he woke up in the car to see his mum with her dad's best mate 😱


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2022)

In mine sleep deprived state I have heard bits of this.
I am sure they said something about playing only 7 out of the 8 choices for some reason?
Desert Island Discs Revisited - Lost Gems - Sir Dirk Bogarde - BBC Sounds


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 28, 2022)

Three specials announced by the BBC leading up to Christmas.
Guests will be Cate Blanchett (11th Dec) Steven Speilberg (18th Dec)
Christmas Day will see former presenter Kirsty Young in the guest chair....








						Desert Island Discs: Blanchett, Spielberg and Young to appear on festive specials
					

Cate Blanchett, Steven Spielberg and Kirsty Young will appear in series of specials in December.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

